# Traveling on Fiance Visa



## aja293 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello everyone! I was recently granted a fiance visa (thank you so much Joppa for your help!), and my fiance and I were wondering if I was allowed to travel outside the UK and re enter the UK on it. We were reading something that said I would have to be inside the country for eight days, then we could register to get married, and then we would have to wait something like sixteen days before we could actually get married. Would I be allowed to travel outside the UK during this period, and have the days still count?
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

aja293 said:


> Hello everyone! I was recently granted a fiance visa (thank you so much Joppa for your help!), and my fiance and I were wondering if I was allowed to travel outside the UK and re enter the UK on it. We were reading something that said I would have to be inside the country for eight days, then we could register to get married, and then we would have to wait something like sixteen days before we could actually get married. Would I be allowed to travel outside the UK during this period, and have the days still count?
> Thank you so much for your help!


If you are having a civil marriage, you can only give notice of your marriage from the 8th day in UK (and you have to be staying at the address given throughout the 8 days). After giving notice, if there have been no objections, you will then be able to marry from the 16th day from giving notice. You can leave the country during that period if you like, as your fiancé visa is multi-entry, but I suggest you take documents proving you have given notice and tell the immigration that you are returning to get married, with evidence of venue, wedding invitation etc.

Once you get married, you should *not *leave the country until you have applied and obtained your FLR and biometric residence permit. If you use same-day premium service, your leave will be processed on the same day and your permit posted to you in a few days.


----------



## aja293 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you so much Joppa! So of course now I have another question.  The address where my fiance and I will be living (which I gave in my fiance visa application) is my fiance's parents' address, as we will be staying with them until we find a flat to rent in London. Is this the address we must stay in for the first 8 days, or can we give another address somehow? (We were hoping that we could stay somewhere in London, at a hotel or such, for a little bit before we went to his parents, who live an hour away from London.) Of course, it's not a huge deal, and we don't want to do this if it will cause us any problems! Is it possible to tell immigration that we will be staying at another address for the first week or so? If it is, how would we do so?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

aja293 said:


> Thank you so much Joppa! So of course now I have another question.  The address where my fiance and I will be living (which I gave in my fiance visa application) is my fiance's parents' address, as we will be staying with them until we find a flat to rent in London. Is this the address we must stay in for the first 8 days, or can we give another address somehow? (We were hoping that we could stay somewhere in London, at a hotel or such, for a little bit before we went to his parents, who live an hour away from London.) Of course, it's not a huge deal, and we don't want to do this if it will cause us any problems! Is it possible to tell immigration that we will be staying at another address for the first week or so? If it is, how would we do so?


You don't have to stay with your fiancé's parents, and you can give your hotel address at register office, but they may demand a proof of address. So take your booking confirmation or hotel receipt (if you have paid in advance). If staying with the future in-laws, they can write a letter confirming you are staying there. No need to tell the immigration - just put the future in-laws' address on your immigration form you complete on the plane.
You must give notice at one of designated register offices, not necessarily the nearest. There is a list at http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu.../@dg/@en/documents/digitalasset/dg_176374.pdf


----------



## aja293 (Sep 6, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You don't have to stay with your fiancé's parents, and you can give your hotel address at register office, but they may demand a proof of address. So take your booking confirmation or hotel receipt (if you have paid in advance). If staying with the future in-laws, they can write a letter confirming you are staying there. No need to tell the immigration - just put the future in-laws' address on your immigration form you complete on the plane.
> You must give notice at one of designated register offices, not necessarily the nearest. There is a list at http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu.../@dg/@en/documents/digitalasset/dg_176374.pdf



Thank you SO MUCH Joppa! I really appreciate it!


----------



## aja293 (Sep 6, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You don't have to stay with your fiancé's parents, and you can give your hotel address at register office, but they may demand a proof of address. So take your booking confirmation or hotel receipt (if you have paid in advance). If staying with the future in-laws, they can write a letter confirming you are staying there. No need to tell the immigration - just put the future in-laws' address on your immigration form you complete on the plane.
> You must give notice at one of designated register offices, not necessarily the nearest. There is a list at http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu.../@dg/@en/documents/digitalasset/dg_176374.pdf


Sorry Joppa, after discussing this with my fiance we are still a little confused. You write that we can give our hotel address at the register office, but don't we wait to register until I have been in the country 8 days? So if we stay at a hotel immediately after I arrive and stay there for about 7 days, we will not register until after that is done and we are living with my in-laws, as I had written in the application. If we register then, I don't think there will be a point in stating that we had previously stayed at a hotel? 
And we are also now thinking of staying somewhere else in the UK instead of London, would this be a problem? Thank you so much for your ongoing help! We just don't want to go to a hotel thinking that it's fine and then have it turn out to be a problem.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

aja293 said:


> Sorry Joppa, after discussing this with my fiance we are still a little confused. You write that we can give our hotel address at the register office, but don't we wait to register until I have been in the country 8 days? So if we stay at a hotel immediately after I arrive and stay there for about 7 days, we will not register until after that is done and we are living with my in-laws, as I had written in the application. If we register then, I don't think there will be a point in stating that we had previously stayed at a hotel?
> And we are also now thinking of staying somewhere else in the UK instead of London, would this be a problem? Thank you so much for your ongoing help! We just don't want to go to a hotel thinking that it's fine and then have it turn out to be a problem.


I don't quite understand your question, but the address you give when giving notice is the one you have been stayling at for the last eight days (minimum). If it's a hotel, then hotel address and if at your future in-law's, then their address. Moving on after giving notice shouldn't make any difference. It gets complicated if you move addresses during the eight days. Normally, for British citizens, you must reside at an address within the registration district of the office you give notice at. For non-EU citizens the address can be anywhere in England and Wales but I think it makes life easier if you stay in the same place throughout the qualifying period.

Giving notice outside London isn't a problem, provided you go to one the register offices on the designated list (there are far fewer outside London so beware).


----------



## aja293 (Sep 6, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I don't quite understand your question, but the address you give when giving notice is the one you have been stayling at for the last eight days (minimum). If it's a hotel, then hotel address and if at your future in-law's, then their address. Moving on after giving notice shouldn't make any difference. It gets complicated if you move addresses during the eight days. Normally, for British citizens, you must reside at an address within the registration district of the office you give notice at. For non-EU citizens the address can be anywhere in England and Wales but I think it makes life easier if you stay in the same place throughout the qualifying period.
> 
> Giving notice outside London isn't a problem, provided you go to one the register offices on the designated list (there are far fewer outside London so beware).


Wonderful, thank you so much, I believe I understand now! I'm sorry to try your patience, but since you said that it gets complicated if we move addresses during the eight days and that was what we were planning to do, do you think it would be okay and make it less complicated if we just told the register office that we had been staying at my in-laws for the previous 8 days, even if we had been staying at a hotel for the first 6? Thank you again so much!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

aja293 said:


> Wonderful, thank you so much, I believe I understand now! I'm sorry to try your patience, but since you said that it gets complicated if we move addresses during the eight days and that was what we were planning to do, do you think it would be okay and make it less complicated if we just told the register office that we had been staying at my in-laws for the previous 8 days, even if we had been staying at a hotel for the first 6? Thank you again so much!


I suppose so but they often ask for documentary evidence of residence, such as a letter from in-laws.


----------



## aja293 (Sep 6, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I suppose so but they often ask for documentary evidence of residence, such as a letter from in-laws.


Thank you so much Joppa!


----------

